# Show Us Your Senior Chi's, Please!



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Do you have an older Chi? A senior? A Chi that's, well, let's say 8 or older? 
Please post a pic or two and tell us about them. I look forward to all of the 
years and different stages I have with Tabitha and Jerry. 
Show us how wonderful it is to share your life with a Senior Chi-tizen (Citizen)!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Well you all know my Cookie. He's 14 this May. I got him as a pup when I was just 17. He's been through thick and thin with me. College, my first job, numerous boyfriends and sad break ups lol. Everything. 

I love him to bits, he's a bit snappy in his old age and can't move around like he used to. I have to lift him up and down off things. He has hardly any teeth left and he is going slowly blind :-(

Cookie is epileptic but his seizures are spaced very far apart. He went two years before having a seizure recently. 

Cookie as a pup with his breeder










Cookie now









And the old gang. We had Tigger the cat and Benny my other Chi. Tigger and Benny passed away withing a year of eachother. Both were pts in my arms.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, i cant wait to see the response to this thread. i have been considering adopting an older Chi, he is 10 years old. his previous owner can not keep him anymore , she went into a nursing home. i've only seen pics of him , he looks adorable


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Marie--Thank you for posting about Cookie! He is one of my favorite Senior Chi's 

Elaina--Please keep us posted about the possible adoption.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I adore Cookie - he's the king.

It's hard to believe that Joie is 9 years old - as best I can determine - when I got him he was 3.

Not quite a 'senior' I guess. He's not slowing down too much, but there is
some greying on his face. 

I love him to bits.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Love you Joie!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is Chico my Chi before Lily who lived till he was 17,with a heart murmur from the age of 6








this is Simba he's 13 like Marie's he's had loads of teeth out,had seizures has trouble getting up sometimes,and his hearing and eyes aren't too good.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

My hubby and I rehomed a senior chi 10 weeks ago:
Her name is Hannah Bananas. She is 9.5yrs old. 
She has arthritis and luxating patellas in both of her
back legs. No one knew of this condition until 3 weeks ago. 
Hannah never had toys,chewies or other puppy things
growing up but she is slowly learning what they are now
and they make her very happy. She also did not know
what play,bath,or snack time was >>>she knew having lots of litters
and staying in her cage nearly 23hrs a day. She now 
enjoys her life, seems happy and we spoil her rotten. We
call her our little Diva. As of last week she started playing
on the bed with Ralph,Jasper and I, she takes short walks,
and loves chewies and don't even think of leaving her out
of bath time or grooming time. She loves it all which
warms our hearts. Hannah is loved like never before!!!!
She makes our home complete.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I adore Cookie - he's the king.
> 
> It's hard to believe that Joie is 9 years old - as best I can determine - when I got him he was 3.
> 
> ...


aww thanks Alan. I never knew Joie was older, it would be nice to know exactly how old he is. He still looks good though


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

michele said:


> Here is Chico my Chi before Lily who lived till he was 17,with a heart murmur from the age of 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simba is just like Cookie in so many ways. Chico was so beaitiful. 17 is a fantastic age to live to, you must have really looked after him.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

*Fancy*

Fancy is our senior chi. She and her brother, Rio, came to us together in December of 1995. They were born October 21, 1995. Rio passed away March 6, 2009. Fancy will be 15 this coming October, Lord willing.

She suffers from joint discomfort of course, has only a few teeth left, and doesn't see as well as before..but our vet thinks she is pretty amazing for her age..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Love you Fancy  You were my inspiration for starting this thread...


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

MarieUkxx said:


> Well you all know my Cookie. He's 14 this May. I got him as a pup when I was just 17. He's been through thick and thin with me. College, my first job, numerous boyfriends and sad break ups lol. Everything.
> 
> I love him to bits, he's a bit snappy in his old age and can't move around like he used to. I have to lift him up and down off things. He has hardly any teeth left and he is going slowly blind :-(
> 
> ...


Cookie has a gorgeous thick coat!!!! Wow, what a cutie!



chideb said:


> Fancy is our senior chi. She and her brother, Rio, came to us together in December of 1995. They were born October 21, 1995. Rio passed away March 6, 2009. Fancy will be 15 this coming October, Lord willing.
> 
> She suffers from joint discomfort of course, has only a few teeth left, and doesn't see as well as before..but our vet thinks she is pretty amazing for her age..


Fancy, you are such a strong little girl!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Fancy and I both thank you for remembering her in such a nice way! She and I think old dogs and old folks *rock!*



Jerry'sMom said:


> Love you Fancy  You were my inspiration for starting this thread...


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's my baby boy, Boo. I got him in early 2000, so he's at (or about to be) 10 years old. Very healthy boy with absolutely no health issues as a youngster. Since Poppet's death, he went through a food sensitivity issue, but that has since gotten better. He's had some dental concerns in the past, but with the girls' arrival, is actually chewing on treats and chews (which he NEVER use to do), and I've noticed some of the tartar has cleared up as a result.

Overall, he's still pretty much the same as he always is except that he's slowed down in the past year a lot. Nothing healthwise. Just sticks closer to home and isn't as headstrong as he use to be.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww I am loving seeing the pics of senior chis, keep em coming.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great thread.
They are all sweet as can be.
I love that pic of baby Cookie, OMG!!
He is still as cute today. xx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Wonderful stories and pictures....all of the seniors are lucky dogs indeed, especially little Hannah, how wonderful to finally have a love filled home to finish her years in.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

fancy is so cute, her eyes look cloudy like Cookies do now :-(


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*"Senior Pictures"*

Hanna Bananas


lynx8456 said:


>



Boo



unchienne said:


>



Cookie


MarieUkxx said:


>



Joie



jazzman said:


>



Chico (Rainbow Bridge)



michele said:


>



Fancy



chideb said:


>


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I just love these pics, our seniors have so much character and wisdom..lol
Such long-term unconditional love they have given us all.. We have been so blessed to have them share their lives with us.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Fancy is just amazing ! How beautiful 

I adore older dogs - absolutely adore them !
Carlos lived to 19, and I got him when he was just over 1 year old 
Poco lived to 14, I got him at 13 weeks old. 

They both still mean more to me than 99% of all the humans I've ever known.

Lovely thread !


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Bless you for taking in Hannah, Laura !
She deserves all the fun and pampering you can give her
( I'm sure she's getting it too ).


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Lovely thread !


thanks 
it just seems we are always reading about new puppies. i would never want
people to get the impression that that's all there is to having a Chi. it's a 
longterm commitment and the puppy stages are a very small part of it all...


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

jazzman said:


> Fancy is just amazing ! How beautiful
> 
> I adore older dogs - absolutely adore them !
> Carlos lived to 19, and I got him when he was just over 1 year old
> ...


*Thank you so much.. and I understand your comment "They both still mean more to me than 99% of all the humans I've ever known."* Dogs have no strings attached to their love, they have no guile, no grudges, no judgments, no prejudice... just love in one of its most admirable forms..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

...
Elaina--Please keep us posted about the possible adoption.[/QUOTE said:


> awww, all the older chis on here are so beautiful. i've been emailing back and forth with this lady who is fostering an adorable 10 year old male chi. she was supposed to email me today after she got out of work but i havent heard back, she was gonna bring him over to meet my girls. so, maybe it fell thru


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh don't give me permission to talk because I will not shut up about Britney...

Britney was born September 9, 2001 in Fresno, California and became a "distant" part of the family November of that same year. My brother Joe was her owner and he got her for the person he was in a relationship with. Well that didn't work out and he ended up being the one to keep her. After my chi Niko died in June of '02, he gave Britney to me. 

Britney will be approaching 9 and I'm so proud of what a strong little dog she is. She fell out of a bag several feet down when she was a pup, has suffered numerous seizures, and got bit near one of her eyes.

I am noticing every week new little patches of white hair showing up on her body. It's not just on her face, but throughout her back and little legs. 

I love my Queen :daisy:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LittleHead said:


>


love you britney!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Bless you for taking in Hannah, Laura !
> She deserves all the fun and pampering you can give her
> ( I'm sure she's getting it too ).


Thank You...You are
well aware that I adore Joie! I know you see the pics of all the
spoiling Hannah gets on my facebook and I always see yours
of Joie

I to think this is a great thread...thank you Therese for starting it. 
Any pet is a long term commitment, but one that is so rewarding
and heartwarming. As for Ms Hannah it gives my husband, Jasper
and I great joy spoiling and loving her!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Fancy is just amazing ! How beautiful
> 
> I adore older dogs - absolutely adore them !
> Carlos lived to 19, and I got him when he was just over 1 year old
> ...


I feel the same Alan. Nobody I know gets how much they mean to me.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> ....I to think this is a great thread...thank you Therese for starting it. Any pet is a long term commitment, but one that is so rewarding and heartwarming....


you are so welcome 
and, yes, very rewarding...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I love everyones photos!! Theyre all adorable! How old is Hannah!!! :O lol i would say she looks like 3-4 years old! lol Shes aged well.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My first chihuahua was Toby he lived till 3 days before his 16th birthday in 1998, Irish Penny our first rescue was in her mid teens when she died in 2003. Here are my girls that we have now. Sully l/c was 12 years old on 10th March.Fynn McCaul will be 10 years old in September and Rosie O'Grady our 2nd rescue will be 11years old in November.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> My first chihuahua was Toby he lived till 3 days before his 16th birthday in 1998, Irish Penny our first rescue was in her mid teens when she died in 2003. Here are my girls that we have now. Sully l/c was 12 years old on 10th March.Fynn McCaul will be 10 years old in September and Rosie O'Grady our 2nd rescue will be 11years old in November.


they are all beautiful.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Sully's mom...

I love your post.. it makes me "heart-happy" to see so many wonderful seniors.. Me thinks you must be a special person to share your life and home with these wonderful rescues..


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I love everyones photos!! Theyre all adorable! How old is Hannah!!! :O lol i would say she looks like 3-4 years old! lol Shes aged well.


She really is 9 and yes on the outside she aged well! 
Hannah gets a grooming daily and a bath weekly
to keep her coat nice and because she likes all the
fussing! On the inside she thankfully only has a 
few health issues that we are helping her with.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

jazzman said:


> They both still mean more to me than 99% of all the humans I've ever known.
> 
> Lovely thread !


Soooooo true Alan, I dont think people understand now much Rocky means to me!



jazzman said:


> Bless you for taking in Hannah, Laura !
> She deserves all the fun and pampering you can give her
> ( I'm sure she's getting it too ).


Hannah is so lucky to have found you Laura!



Jerry'sMom said:


> thanks
> it just seems we are always reading about new puppies. i would never want
> people to get the impression that that's all there is to having a Chi. it's a
> longterm commitment and the puppy stages are a very small part of it all...


Thanks for starting the thread, its lovely, puppies are cute but they are a longterm commitment and this thread shows that!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Aww they all are so precious!! Can't believe that Hannah is 9 years old, judging from the photos i wouldn't give her more than 3! Bless you *lynx8456 *for taking her in


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Do you have an older Chi? A senior? A Chi that's, well, let's say 8 or older?
> Please post a pic or two and tell us about them. I look forward to all of the
> years and different stages I have with Tabitha and Jerry.
> Show us how wonderful it is to share your life with a Senior Chi-tizen (Citizen)!


There MUST be some more senior Chi's out there...


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

My heart is filled with joy yet my eyes are filled with tears. This is such a loving tribute to all our seniors. I've so enjoyed seeing the photos and reading about the babies. Here's some who have touched my life over the years.

Boo was my heart dog. He needed a home and once he got here, he never left my lap. He blessed us with 16 loving years and kept my bed and heart warm until he passed this time last year. I miss him still.










Nala was a darling girl and my kids adored her. She was always ready to cuddle in their beds to watch cartoons. She's 8 in this picture. She went to live with a great couple and lived out her life as the queen she was.










This has a couple of youngsters too, but to the far left is Bo, then Jess (who hated the camera), Atom (a perpetual puppy, he was 3 in this pic), and Claudia. Claudia was 9 here and lived with us for another 6 years before crossing the bridge. One of the best foster moms to ever puppy born here. she is still missed and we are grateful to have her live on through her puppies.











Fannie was the most loving dog you will ever meet. She started giving kisses the moment she got within tongue range and didn't stop till you made her. Fannie was a wonderful companion, never wanted to leave your lap, and always made you smile. You just couldn't help yourself. She was with us for 15 years. She was about 13 here and had no teeth to hold that tongue in. She just figured it made it easier to give kisses.










Here's Bubba, still in him prime at 11 y/o. He's almost 13 now and doesn't miss a beat. We call him Bubba the Love Sponge. He still runs after the girls and doesn't understand the word "retired." LOL  Bubba never meets a stranger so if you ever come visit, make sure you give him the devotion he deserves. 










Jack just barely qualifies at 8 years old. He's Mr. Man...all that and a bag of chips, as my DH says. He's a beautiful wolf sable and loves to show off.










Last but not least, here's Bailey and PJ, the two oldest Chis I've ever taken into rescue. The family of the senior owner dumped them to be PTS when he died. They were father and son, 17 and 15, and had never been apart since Bailey was born. They lived out the rest of their lives here in foster care. They missed their daddy so much they were only with us for a short time going close together, within a week of each other, in their sleep. I have no doubt they found their daddy at the bridge and are now happy with him.










Wow, that was a trip down memory lane. Pardon the heavy load of pictures but they all deserved to have their story told.

Lisa


----------



## Whisper (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful.
What a wonderful idea for a thread.
Such gorgeous seniors!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww such sweet Babies.My oldest is seven.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

What an excellent topic for a thread. Thanks for starting it, Therese. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Of course Carlos was my first dog and the one that forever fills my heart - he passed after 19 wonderous years in Feb of 2009. He was a Chi mix.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Alan, Carlos was a handsome guy.
Such a sweet and gentle face. xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh wow, I really enjoyed seeing all these older Chi's! They're all gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jazzman said:


> ....passed after 19 wonderous years in Feb of 2009


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

love this thread!! I hope all my Chi's live to be ancient! I don't want to imagine life without them any time soon!!

Hannah looks so tiny! Im glad she's living like the queen she is now!! Fancy & Cookie and all the others look well loved through their years! God bless our Chi-tizens!!

They are great as puppies, but honestly like a fine wine they only get better with age! x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Guess said:


> love this thread!! I hope all my Chi's live to be ancient! I don't want to imagine life without them any time soon!!
> 
> Hannah looks so tiny! Im glad she's living like the queen she is now!! Fancy & Cookie and all the others look well loved through their years! God bless our Chi-tizens!!
> 
> They are great as puppies, but honestly like a fine wine they only get better with age! x




Thanks again everyone for the kind words about Hannah. 
She is our little queen, Ms. Diva, princess and babygirl
all rolled into one sweet little package. 

I can't imagin my life without atleast 2 chis now. 
My hubby was saying the exact same thing tonight. 
OH and YES they only get better with age.

PS: Alan, Carlos was a handsome dog.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I was hoping there would be more pics.

There are the sweetest dogs we see on our walks - one is a tiny girl, the other is a larger male - both mutts, that are obviously older. Anyway, it's the highlight of all of our walks to see them, and they love to see us coming too.

There is nothing like sharing a dogs entire lifetime with him. They go through so many changes, just like humans. And there is simply nothing more noble than taking a dog in for the later years of her life.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What wonderful stories and beautiful photos of the senior dogs! Please keep them coming. Senior chis have a special place in my heart. 

My first chi was a 13-year old rescue who passed away at age 18. My second chi passed away at age 15. Both girls were my "heart" chihuahuas, my little shadows, and Mommy's little girls. I was privileged to have them in my life and shared their unconditional love. I still miss them very much and they will live forever in my heart.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am very pleased with how well this thread has progressed. I hope more members will
post pics of their Senior Babies


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

We have a lot of new members. Just thought I would bring this thread back to life


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I miss this thread :sad5:
anybody???


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Love this thread. Great stories, great pictures...such devotion given to us over the years.










Well as you know, Lucy Lu is a mixed chi but she is our senior gal. We believe she was 1-2 years old when we adopted her in 01 so that would put her at 9-10 years old. (hmm...I guess I can't count cuz I've always said 10-11, but who knows)

She still has a lot of pep in her step and, lol, I caught her shredding a paper towel today! Does she usually do this sort of thing...ummm..NO! Bailey will shred any paper she can find though so I guess lulu thought she'd give it a go too...lol, I thought it was rather amusing. Another thing that lulu has never really done before, or on her own at least, is to play with toys. She has also started to play with toys since Bailey came home. It warms my heart to see it. LOL, not really sure if she really wants to play with it, or if she really doesn't want B to. Heheee, either way it's a joy to see. 

Lucy is a kind and loving soul but takes time to warm up to strangers. Once she does though you are her friend for life. To put it all quite simply, I love my older gal bunches. Couldn't imagine life without her.


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

Reading all of these stories made me tear up. Such sweet Chi's.


----------

